

Oil price may reach $250 a barrel. - ideas101
http://www.rediff.com/money/2008/jun/11oil1.htm

======
mhb
So Gazprom has stopped selling its $140 oil and is instead waiting a year in
order to sell it for almost twice the price?

------
ScottWhigham
Oh oil will reach $250 a barrel eventually, sure...

